# Where to now for Solpadeine?



## Drakon (17 Jun 2014)

I've just noticed that Solpadeine is no longer available on Amazon 
Any recommendations on where best to purchase Solpadeine online?

I've purchased some from Chemist Direct but when including the P&P the saving is minimal.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jun 2014)

If you have an ongoing need for pain-killing medications, why not ask you GP for a script? Is s/he aware of your need for this pain-killer?


----------



## Leo (17 Jun 2014)

Codeine abuse is the cause here, availability is becoming more and more restricted.


----------



## SoylentGreen (19 Jun 2014)

Maxilief is the generic version.


----------



## mathepac (20 Jun 2014)

SoylentGreen said:


> Maxilief is the generic version.


How does that help? It has the same formulation as Solpedeine, is subject to the same restrictions and carries the same dangers.


----------



## SoylentGreen (21 Jun 2014)

The OP was looking for recommendations. Maxilief is cheaper than Solpadeine and is available locally. I am sure the OP is aware of the addictive dangers posed by Codeine based tablets.


----------



## roker (24 Jun 2014)

I use Solpedeine occasionally for migraine, ordinary Paracetamol does not work. Boots will refuse you outright so I never shop at Boots. Other chemists will give them after a few questions. Codeine has never caused any addiction with myself, this is over the top. I used to use Syndol which is the same but was taken off the market.


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2014)

roker said:


> I use Solpedeine occasionally for migraine, ordinary Paracetamol does not work. Boots will refuse you outright so I never shop at Boots. Other chemists will give them after a few questions. Codeine has never caused any addiction with myself, this is over the top. I used to use Syndol which is the same but was taken off the market.



Like a lot of other big-brother style legislation, this wasn't put in place to protect people like you who have never had a problem. There are a lot of people who have had serious, debilitating problems, this leglislation was enacted for them. Physical dependance on codeine develops very quickly, within 2-3 weeks, breaking that can takes months on a coordinated detoxification program.


----------



## Drakon (14 Aug 2014)

mathepac said:


> If you have an ongoing need for pain-killing medications, why not ask you GP for a script?



Pay €40 for a trip to the doctor for an over-the-counter painkiller?  That's a bit Celtic Tiger!



mathepac said:


> Is s/he aware of your need for this pain-killer?



No (though I don't "have a GP", as such).  I get a bad headache maybe once a couple of months, the type that'll need a couple of Solpadeine tablets (rather than a couple of Disprin packets  ).  It's handy to have a pack around.  

Usually carry a pack with a few band-aids, etc., if I'm travelling.


----------



## Drakon (14 Aug 2014)

SoylentGreen said:


> Maxilief is the generic version.



Thanks.


----------



## G7979 (20 Aug 2014)

I too suffer with Migraines, Codine is my go to before I use the prescription sumatriptan tablets from my GP - although my GP did give me a script so I wouldnt have any problems in a pinch - I generally get mine up north and have never had a problem at the pharmacy there. I also get my sumatriptan in the north as its A) available over the counter and B)  about a quarter of the price. I also have reason to be north of the boarder on a semi regular basis so no special trip etc


----------



## Drakon (16 Sep 2014)

Interestingly, I made an order from a UK online chemist.  Two packs of Solpadeine Plus, two packs of Solpadeine Max, and one pack of Codomol, a generic Solpadeine.
Most others limit the basket to holding one Solpadeine product, but no limit with these guys.
I got an email the following day stating that I'd have to remove at least two of these as there is a limit on the amount of paracetamol they can permit in a single order!
No mention of codeine restrictions!


----------



## roker (13 Apr 2015)

Leo said:


> Codeine abuse is the cause here.


Its still the only thing that works for my migraine, most chemist  have it out of view and will sell it with a lecture, Boots refuse outright.
I'm not addicted, I have been taking them for years.


----------



## Sol28 (14 Apr 2015)

roker said:


> Its still the only thing that works for my migraine, most chemist  have it out of view and will sell it with a lecture, Boots refuse outright.
> I'm not addicted, I have been taking them for years.



Boots have sold it to me - they just caution you and may try and sell something different.


----------



## Gerry Canning (15 Apr 2015)

Careful folks.

Codeine can easily be addictive.

Codeine use sounds like {sure I can give up the fags anytime}


----------



## Leo (15 Apr 2015)

The impacts of addiction are often much more damaging than smoking too!


----------



## so-crates (15 Apr 2015)

> I'm not addicted, I have been taking them for years.



I understand your meaning roker but even you must admit that sentence sounds iffy!


----------



## roker (16 Apr 2015)

It was a joke! I am more addicted to cheese which causes Migrain
Codein liquid is also very good for mucus on the chest.
It's become a bit of a game for me to get some off Boots, I have tried several times.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2015)

Lads. No medical issues even in the Depths.

Brendan


----------

